# Sticky  [How-To] Rooting The At&t Galaxy S Ii Via Odin.



## ro6666lt

*1. Download kernel from codeworkx:*
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1285823

*2. Download SuperOneClick v 2.1.1*
http://forum.xda-dev....0&d=1312258565

*3. Download Odin. (Version 1.85)*
http://www.krylon360/file_host/VZWTAB/ODIN1.85.zip

*4. Download and install Kies to equip the proper drivers*
http://org.downloadc....1082_152_4.exe

Once you have your mis en place:

1. Enter Download mode.
2. Open odin
3. Wait for Odin to recognize your phone.
5. Select PDA and choose the file you downloaded from Codeworkx' thread.
6. Click start.
7. Your phone will reboot once finished.
8. Unplug your device.
7. Make sure you have usb debugging checked and plug your phone back in.
8. Open Super One Click and click 'root'.
9. Your device will hang up at #6 of Super One Click. Don't panic. Unplug your phone and uncheck, then re-check usb debugging. 
10. Plug your device back in. At this point it will continue with the root.
11. If prompted, click allow for Superuser.
12. You are now rooted.

*This gude is taken from a variety of sources on the interwebs. I am in no way responsible for bricking your device, blah blah blah....*


----------



## sharkster

Is this working with UCKH7?


----------



## SmokeyMcPot

The links are broken.


----------



## ro6666lt

SmokeyMcPot said:


> The links are broken.


Yeah... must've happened when we switched over. I'll search and update them here in a bit. sorry 'bout that.


----------



## razorloves

links fixed


----------



## HemiDroid03

is this for the skyrocket??


----------

